# Aufruf einer Datei aus einer HTML-Datei



## EagleMo (9. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte aus einer HTML-Datei heraus eine weitere Datei aufrufen. Der Aufruf soll relativ erfolgen. 

Es wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte.

Besten Dank im voraus
EagleMo


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. April 2004)

Sorry, ich verstehe deine Frage nicht richtig. Meinst du so etwas wie PopUps ?


----------



## smarti (9. April 2004)

meinst Du so:


```
<a href="http://www.google.de/Datei.doc">Datei</a>
```

Gruß
smarti


----------



## EagleMo (10. April 2004)

Hallo,

tut mir leid, wenn ich mich so unklar ausgedrückt habe.

ganz oben in meiner Verzeichnisstruktur gibt es eine HTML-Datei mit Informationen "Info.htm", die für sehr viele Dateien in den Unterverzeichnissen meiner Website relevant sind. 

Ich möchte aus den HTML-Seiten in den Unterverzeichnissen die "Info.htm" anziehen und die Inhalte dieser Seite in der aufrufenden Datei anzeigen.

Dadurch muss ich die Informationen, die für sehr viele Dateien relevant sind, nur an einer Stelle, nämlich in der "Info.htm" pflegen.

Der Aufruf der Info-Datei muss relativ erfolgen, damit die gesamte Struktur ohne Probleme verschoben werden kann.   ( < a href file:///...   )

Ich habe schon einige ausprobiert, hatte entweder keinen Erfolg oder es wurde eine Aufforderung als Link angeboten (kann ich ja nicht gebrauchen) oder der Aufruf wurde nur als Text in der Seite dargestellt.

Die Recherchen im Internet haben mich auch nicht viel weitergebracht.
Vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

Das geht nicht!

Du kannst nicht "einfach" eine HTML Datei nehmen und sagen aus dieser ziehe ih mir bei Lust und Laune Informationen, mal Zeile X-z , mal Zeile A-b.

Dazu ist HTML nicht geeignet und JavaScript nur eingeschränkt und nur lokal.

Mit Hilfe von PHP würde sowas evtl. - ohne Gewähr - gehen!

Aber um nochmal alles klar zu stellen:

Woaruf willst du zurückgreifen?

Da einzige was gehen würde ohne Probleme (in HTML):

JavaScripte in einer Ausgelkagerten Dateii und CSS in einer ausgelagerten Datei.


----------



## EagleMo (10. April 2004)

Danke Thomas,

für den Hinweis, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich nicht mehr länger in HTML-Büchern suchen muss. 

Ich möchte zum Beispiel auf den einzelnen Webseiten eine Postanschrift, E-Mail- und Internet-Adresse angeben. Ein Einbinden der Infos auf jede Seite ist meines Erachtens unkomfortabel.

Ist das mit einem Java-Script möglich?
.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. April 2004)

Ich würde Dir zu PHP und

include() 

raten.

Dann kannst du in zum Beispiel Tabellenzellen bestimmte Inhalte einfach infügen ( includen ) lassen.

Das jetzt jedoch PHP Fähigkeit bei deinem Hoster voraus.


Im eingeschränkten Maße wäre sowas auch in JavaScript möglich, spart aber nicht wirklich Zeit und Codezeilen, weil "Spantags" angelegt werden müssen, in die JavaScript die Inhalte, die es sich aus einer eingebeten JS Datei ( dort aus Variablen ) holt geschrieben werden müssen.

Mit PHP legst Du einfach Dateischnipsel an. und icludest die nach Lust und Laune in deine Seite.

Und das geht noch recht einfach und setzt jkeine sehr schweren Kenntnisse voraus.


----------



## EagleMo (10. April 2004)

Besten Dank für deine Antwort. Ich werde mich mit PHP beschäftigen und dann deinen Vorschlag ausprobieren.


----------



## Shaddow (10. April 2004)

möglich währe auch ein iframe, der in jeder seite eigebunden wird, aber eine php-datei in verbindung mit einen txt-datei ist auch jeden fall besser.


----------

